# Are these correct?



## quiri902 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello!

Please take a look at these photos (some are not to clear  ) and help me ID them correctly http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll31 ... =slideshow

Thank you! :wink:


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks like you pretty much nailed them. I do believe the one you have as an M. chipokae is really an M. auratus and the one with ??? (and a moose nose) is either a Labeotropheus fuelleborni or a Labeotropheus trewavasae (I have a real hard time telling between the two). Marmalade cat is (I think) a common trade name for the orange blotched L. fuelleborni/ L. trewavasaes so its more of a trade name than a specific species.

The "Zebra?" guy may be hard, as there are lot with that basic coloration, and are some of the most widely hybridized groups as well. (He is quite a stunning fish though)


----------



## quiri902 (Apr 9, 2008)

MalawiLover,

Thanks for helping me. I really appreciate the insight. :thumb:


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

It is a chipokae. Female M. auratus have a yellow bottom half of the caudal fin (tail) and a spotted top half. Auratus also have a shorter snout.


----------



## quiri902 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks etcbrown!...I thought it was... :fish:


----------

